# 5 Vegas Gold Bullion Cigar Review - MONSTER SMOKE



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

VERY GOOD MILD CIGAR. WORTH A TRY!

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Bullion Cigar Review - MONSTER SMOKE


----------

